# The many uses of Duct tape



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2013)

There are tons of ways to use duct( duck) tape. I always have a roll or two around for emergencies. This one probably thought up by college kids.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 16, 2013)

We actually used to use this one back in the tournament days ...



MUCh better than Band-Aids!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Jun 16, 2013)

View attachment 912


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2013)

*[SIZE=+1]"Duct tape is like the force:  It has a dark side and[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]a light side and it holds the universe together."   [/SIZE]*:coolthumb:

http://thezac.com/ducttape/


----------



## That Guy (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that's just going too far......


----------



## TICA (Jun 17, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Now that's just going too far......



LOL  Now that would NOT be nice at all...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

See those leaves next to the roll of duct tape tp?  THAT's a hint . . .


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2013)

I just used some to repair a duck that had quacked up. 

( sorry folks, it's early yet )


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 19, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I just used some to repair a duck that had quacked up.
> 
> ( sorry folks, it's early yet )



Even in an alternate universe with a vastly differing conception of time it could never be THAT early.

Funny, though!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Jun 19, 2013)

.





.​


----------

